# How can I attach a perch in a glass vivarium for a green tree python?



## MylesPatterson (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm setting up a vivarium for a green tree python in a 60x45x45cm exo terra vivarium and I'm just wondering what the best way is to make a removable perch. I've been very tempted to go for super strength Velcro but a bit reluctant as if it fell it could damage the animal. Any suggestions I'd really appreciate as I'm feeling a bit lost as of what to do. For the perch I'd be using a lucky reptile bamboo stick just need to figure out how to attach it.


Lucky Reptile Bamboo Stick 3cm x1m - Branches and Logs - Vivarium Decor - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


Cheers guys,
Myles


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

two V or U shaped pieces of glass stuck to the glass with aquarium safe silicone


----------



## MylesPatterson (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey,

Cheers for the response! Do you know where I could get hold of them?

Cheers,
Myles


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

yep sum thing like this will do 

i cover my :2thumb:


----------



## MylesPatterson (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey,

Is there any plastic brackets or anything I can just silicone to the side?

Cheers,
Myles


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

seen people use this: victory:
External Stop End Black 112mm | Black Half Round | Screwfix.com


----------



## MylesPatterson (Apr 15, 2013)

Very tempted to just wedge it in and silicone around as it would be so much easier.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

MylesPatterson said:


> Very tempted to just wedge it in and silicone around as it would be so much easier.


 till you need to get the gtp out :lol2:


----------



## MylesPatterson (Apr 15, 2013)

I've seen all these rod holders online but they are all in America. Is super strong Velcro a option?


----------



## saisaac (Nov 22, 2013)

There is some intense industrial strenght velcro that might work, but I'd silicone it in place.


----------

